
Who Got Accepted For Interviews? - Post here if you did - jamiequint

======
zaidf
Not quite accepted - but yes, we're going to Mountain View.

~~~
jamiequint
Meaning what?

~~~
zaidf
Got the interview; not the funding, yet(obviously)

~~~
kyro
Ah ok, then congratulations and best of luck with the interview.

------
jrbedard
Got selected as well. I wonder how many teams are interviewing?

~~~
huangnankun
Well, there are 3 days and each team gets 15 minutes. Assuming they give about
5 minutes interval between the breaks, that means 3 teams per hour. So
assuming they do 8 hours of interview every day, that is 3x8x3 = 72 teams.
This is not including those teams which are local and have been moved to the
weekdays. So all in all, those who are selected, don't be too happy yet,
there's still only about 1/7 chance of getting into the final 10.

~~~
zaidf
As far as I know there isn't any particular cap on how many teams are picked.
Idea I got from one of pg's post is they pick _all_ interviewed companies that
they think can succeed from what they've seen and heard.

~~~
cwilbur
That they think can succeed in YC's particular approach to startup building,
you mean.

pg has a fairly clear set of factors that he thinks indicate success -- being
physically in a startup hub, for instance; having multiple founders; the sort
of thing he recommends in his essays. Rejection from YC can mean that they
don't think the project can succeed; it can also mean that they don't think
the project, even if it succeeds, will give them the kind of return on
investment they want.

So (to make the math easy) suppose they have a company that they own 10% of,
that they've invested $15K in. This means that for them to break even, the
company has to eventually have a value of $150,000. A rule of thumb for
business valuation is that the sale price of the business is 3 to 5 times its
annual earnings -- which means that the business has to earn $30,000 a year to
$50,000 a year in profit for that to be worthwhile.

Now, a micro-ISV, for instance, that treats its founders' salaries
(appropriately) as expenses may be a terrifically successful business from the
point of view of the founders, especially if they pay themselves acceptably
well and like the working conditions. But unless it makes $30,000 to $50,000
in profits a year, it's a losing proposition for Y Combinator.

There are other ways it can be a winning proposition without those profits --
if it's just before the tipping point of a big trend, or if the founders are
especially skillful. A company that isn't making any profits at the moment but
has the potential to make really big profits, or the potential to be sold for
a lot of money, might be a worthwhile investment.

------
mattmaroon
Got selected. Where's the good food at in Mountain View?

~~~
abstractbill
Well done! Shivas is an awesome Indian place - a bit expensive, but _really_
nice.

~~~
mattmaroon
I love me some Indian food. Thanks for the advice.

~~~
jey
I haven't been to Shiva's, but Amber India on El Camino Real is excellent.
It's also pretty pricey, but the lunch buffet is a great deal. Godavari
(formerly Sue's Indian Cuisine) on Castro St is also very good, and more
reasonably priced. I've only been there for their lunch buffet ($10).

I'm pretty picky when it comes to Indian food because I'm ethnically Indian
and I benchmark the restaurants against mom-cooked meals. :)

Castro St has a bunch of other good restaurants, and a number of crappy ones
too.

